# Jacks shed



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Haven't been there in a while( not a member) but can't view the site anymore.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

new server
http://jacksshed.co.uk/index.php


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

SlingshotSean said:


> Haven't been there in a while( not a member) but can't view the site anymore.


I have problem too, I redgisted as member and made an introduction them can not log-in anymore. had told tem several times but get no reponsose


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I think they have a rule if you do no make a post like every week they delete you from the forum.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

haven't done it to me yet...as I said they switched servers...I've never been on a forum yet that has done that and not lost some data..


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't log in either and feel like I got banned. There have been some others that had this happen to them also. I'll let them name themselves if they wish.

Any shed people looking at this know good and well that I was a good member there and tried to contribute whenever I thought I had something good to share. I'd love to know why I got banned, but then again to be honest......

......_jmplsnt dons his Moderator Uniform.........

_The BCA and Fish have both been banned from this forum. Jacksshed is completely owned and operated by Fish. Forum rules specify when a person in banned they are to be regarded as Persona Non Grata, basically like they don't exist. I'm not getting on to anyone but we have to play by the rules.

I do regard this as an honest query on the part of all posters and am in absolutely no way riding herd on anyone.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't login to the shed either. Sad, I liked the place and have had no issues with Fish.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

They had a new server

try this

http://jacksshed.co.uk/


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I had issues with logging in and creating accounts, However I sent them a email and my account was manually activated


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm still on there and haven't had any problems. I doubt if anybody got banned. The site is just a little funky at the mo.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm still on there and haven't had any problems. I doubt if anybody got banned. The site is just a little funky at the mo.


I hope it is not me, feel sad get kick out!


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

As far as I know no member has been banned.

There have been a few problems with the site location move but it's getting there.

Please stick with it and things will soon be back to normal.

If anyone is having problems please PM me and I will do my best to sort things for you.

Cheers.
Dave.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm on there and everything is fine..... no one has been banned that I'm aware of either. They just changed servers. 
I know it's been a bit glitchy but nothing else.
Try again with the new link!!


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have contacted Fish and he said no one has been banned lately.

There is a link on the old forum site to the new one.

I have forwarded the post from those who can't log on to Fish, hopefully he can sort things for you.

Dave.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Ferret1959 said:


> I have contacted Fish and he said no one has been banned lately.
> 
> There is a link on the old forum site to the new one.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Sir,


----------



## albert1 (Apr 29, 2011)

jacksshed is now running on phpbb3 i think,try www.jacksshed.co.uk/forum


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 15, 2010)

Albert is correct.








http://www.jacksshed...92b87447debfa78


----------

